# Arizona Company



## DetroitAmbo (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm planning a move to Phoenix area of AZ. I've been researching companies in that area and one particular one caught my eye. Maricopa Ambulance (owned by Priority Ambulance) they seem to be new to the area. Does anyone have any experience with either the AZ company or its owner, Priority?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

I know the perfect people for this. @ViolynEMT and @WildlandEMT89 (I think he still works in AZ).


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 5, 2016)

I have had a few coworkers go over to work at maricopa ambulance and they seem to have no complaints. I believe their contract is restricted to urgent cares though as ABC ambulance has the contract for the behavioral center and AMR has the 911 primary and secondary contract for all of the cities and hospitals. 


Mind if I ask what caught your eye about maricopa ambulance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DetroitAmbo (Dec 5, 2016)

Maricopa Ambulance resembles a company where I live currently. A small company with a corporate backing. I enjoy the family feeling those smaller companies have. They seem to be much more personal.


----------



## DetroitAmbo (Dec 5, 2016)

That being said, I work a 911 truck on Detroit's West side. Rescue is what I am looking for.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 5, 2016)

DetroitAmbo said:


> That being said, I work a 911 truck on Detroit's West side. Rescue is what I am looking for.



Ah, Then unfortunately AMR is going to be you one choice outside of a fire department/district. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DetroitAmbo (Dec 5, 2016)

Okay thank you so much for the insight. I will be making this daunting move in just a few short months and having everyone here to assist me will be greatly appreciated. Have a great day and be safe!


----------



## FlightMedic303 (Jan 6, 2017)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> Ah, Then unfortunately AMR is going to be you one choice outside of a fire department/district.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@WildlandEMT89 @ViolynEMT 

Question or two for you, I just moved to Phoenix a couple months ago and have been flying back and forth to Denver for work. I just interviewed with AMR today and was offered a Paramedic position contingent on XYZ....

Any way they explained to me that I will have the choice to work for either Southwest, PMT, or AMR Maricopa. I was told the AMR Maricopa will be the highest paying, then Southwest followed by PMT.

As most people, I really hope to work 911 but will bide my time doing IFT as necessary. Out of these three options, who would you recommend working for? I'm leaning towards selecting Southwest because I am told they have a higher probability of being able to work 911 and there is plenty of OT opportunity..

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Nick Ullery said:


> @WildlandEMT89 @ViolynEMT
> 
> Question or two for you, I just moved to Phoenix a couple months ago and have been flying back and forth to Denver for work. I just interviewed with AMR today and was offered a Paramedic position contingent on XYZ....
> 
> ...



I worked for southwest prior to being hired by AMR and they subsequently purchased SW and PMT.
Working at southwest you will have a greater chance of being placed into a 911 position quicker as they hold most of the contracts (don't expect this to change as amr won't take business away from one operation to benefit another) and place priority on staffing these rides. You may spend a long while being temp placed on rides as openings occur though.

If you don't mind working IFT I would go AMR maricopa as the wage is the highest by far for paramedics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffhill51678 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thinking of the move to Arizona also. I work for HVA out here n Ann Arbor mi. How is the pay and benefits at AMR? I'm at paramedic level. Glad I found this chat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 10, 2017)

geoffhill51678 said:


> Thinking of the move to Arizona also. I work for HVA out here n Ann Arbor mi. How is the pay and benefits at AMR? I'm at paramedic level. Glad I found this chat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Medics are in the high teens-low twenties for pay and benefits are pricey (this can be true of everywhere though), my middle of the road health plan covering myself, my wife, and 3 kids cost $400 a paycheck. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlightMedic303 (Jan 10, 2017)

geoffhill51678 said:


> Thinking of the move to Arizona also. I work for HVA out here n Ann Arbor mi. How is the pay and benefits at AMR? I'm at paramedic level. Glad I found this chat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll let you know more once I start working haha... 

These rates are for IFT but the 911/EMS rates equal the same annual salary for these:

AMR starts at $20
Southwest starts at $18
PMT (unknown at this time but told it pays the least)


Supposedly we get a .50 cent/hr raise for each year of experience at certification level up to 10 years...


----------



## geoffhill51678 (Jan 10, 2017)

That's not too bad of a starting wage. I get decent benefits here at a little over a $100 a biweekly paycheck. So benefits that aren't as good make me a little nervous. 

Sorry but What is an IFT? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlightMedic303 (Jan 10, 2017)

geoffhill51678 said:


> That's not too bad of a starting wage. I get decent benefits here at a little over a $100 a biweekly paycheck. So benefits that aren't as good make me a little nervous.
> 
> Sorry but What is an IFT?
> 
> ...



Interfacility Transport


----------



## geoffhill51678 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ah got it. I work 24hr shifts here doing solely 911. Doing IFT is a soul sucker but it will pay the bills I guess lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlightMedic303 (Jan 10, 2017)

geoffhill51678 said:


> Ah got it. I work 24hr shifts here doing solely 911. Doing IFT is a soul sucker but it will pay the bills I guess lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah I'm trying to figure out what I want to do, even though AMR owns all those companies, you have to pick one to work for and stick with it.. AMR is primarily IFT while southwest sounds like more 911.

Their IFT schedule sounds like a rotating 36/48 hour weeks while 911 are 24hr shift Kelly schedule..


----------



## DetroitAmbo (Jan 10, 2017)

geoffhill51678 said:


> Thinking of the move to Arizona also. I work for HVA out here n Ann Arbor mi. How is the pay and benefits at AMR? I'm at paramedic level. Glad I found this chat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geoff, how's HVA wages? Schooling benefits? I know the education program itself is known to be VERY well.


----------



## geoffhill51678 (Jan 10, 2017)

Pay is good for private. I grossed $60,000 last year at step 5 senior medic. Benefits are good also! Blue cross and we pay a little over $200 a month for the family plan. Schooling is really good and they'll pay it if you give them a commitment to work there. I really like it here at HVA and they are fair. Really wish they have something comparable to HVA in Tucson? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 10, 2017)

Cypress Creek is hiring in Houston


----------



## troycombat (Jan 16, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Cypress Creek is hiring in Houston


Anything you can tell me about Cypress Creek EMS? I would love to know about everything if you can give me inputs.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 17, 2017)

troycombat said:


> Anything you can tell me about Cypress Creek EMS? I would love to know about everything if you can give me inputs.



Meh. Inconsistent and unfair HR policies, policies that change spontaneously....not a career place


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2017)

With that being said, Creek's also a far, far better place than a lot of alternatives. Better pay, benefits, and system than a lot of national alternatives, and a great place to gain experience.


----------



## Medic2643 (Jan 18, 2017)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> I worked for southwest prior to being hired by AMR and they subsequently purchased SW and PMT.
> Working at southwest you will have a greater chance of being placed into a 911 position quicker as they hold most of the contracts (don't expect this to change as amr won't take business away from one operation to benefit another) and place priority on staffing these rides. You may spend a long while being temp placed on rides as openings occur though.
> 
> If you don't mind working IFT I would go AMR maricopa as the wage is the highest by far for paramedics.
> ...


Can someone please explain what's going on with AMR/RuralMetro/Southwest/whatever in Tucson, I know AMR bought up RuralMetro, is there a wage scale? Union? It's a little confusing


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 18, 2017)

Medic2643 said:


> Can someone please explain what's going on with AMR/RuralMetro/Southwest/whatever in Tucson, I know AMR bought up RuralMetro, is there a wage scale? Union? It's a little confusing



Tucson operations were under southwest ambulance so I would think they fall under the i60 for union representation. I'm not sure on their wages now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlightMedic303 (Jan 30, 2017)

So I would like to write a quick update... The rate that was given to me by the interviewers of $18/hr for Southwest is apparently false.. I was given a starting rate of $14.61/hr and this is apparently non negotiable. There has been so much vague conversation with the HR recruiter through email when I attempted to address the discrepancy, no phone number to contact. Also the HR recruiter told me $14.61/hr was the 12 hour rate and would be less than that if I work 24/hr shifts.. Seems like I really got low balled... I made $24/hr in Denver (I know the Market is different)

Can anyone on here verify if this sounds accurate? Can someone please explain to me how their scheduling works? She told me that at $14.61 I will be making $39,500/yr... The math doesn't seem to add up unless I work 48hrs every single week or 96hr pay periods... So far nothing has been consistent with what was promised to me after my interview to what actually is happening...


----------



## Medic2643 (Jan 30, 2017)

FlightMedic303 said:


> So I would like to write a quick update... The rate that was given to me by the interviewers of $18/hr for Southwest is apparently false.. I was given a starting rate of $14.61/hr and this is apparently non negotiable. There has been so much vague conversation with the HR recruiter through email when I attempted to address the discrepancy, no phone number to contact. Also the HR recruiter told me $14.61/hr was the 12 hour rate and would be less than that if I work 24/hr shifts.. Seems like I really got low balled... I made $24/hr in Denver (I know the Market is different)
> 
> Can anyone on here verify if this sounds accurate? Can someone please explain to me how their scheduling works? She told me that at $14.61 I will be making $39,500/yr... The math doesn't seem to add up unless I work 48hrs every single week or 96hr pay periods... So far nothing has been consistent with what was promised to me after my interview to what actually is happening...



I ran into a similar situation, phone calls with HR they stated one thing, then I interviewed and got a proposal for a position which was the $14.61/hr. no wage scale for experience, I was told on the phone I would get paid for my 18yrs experience.  I was wondering if AMR has a union out here in AZ. It seems that even though AMR bought up all the companies, they almost seem to be separate still in their hiring process. Speaking with people who work for them, there is alot of differences still amongst the companies


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 31, 2017)

AMR SW is local i60 for union
Pmt lifeline is iaep
AMR maricopa, Lifeline, and river medical are Afscme local 2960

Each operation is independent of each other but we have combined hiring groups now so everyone is together through hiring until you finish your new hire training. 

The rate you were quoted ($18) sounds about what the AMR maricopa medic rate is at. During the interview they ask if you would be open to working at a former ruralmetro operation (Swa/pmt) and if you say yes then your name gets offered up to them for hiring as well.

That pay rate for SW as a medic seems to be about right for their operation but I am not privy to the math they use for Their negotiated rates.

I know at AMR maricopa you take your 12hr rate and multiply it by 2288 to get your annual
($14.61 works out to $33,427.61 annual)
On a 24 at AMR maricopa you would be at $10.04

Southwest 12 hr units either work 3/4(week1/week2) or 4/4.
All valley private 24hr units work a Kelly schedule (OXOXOXXXX)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeatWagon (Mar 19, 2017)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> Each operation is independent of each other but we have combined hiring groups now so everyone is together through hiring until you finish your new hire training.



AMR is continuing to phase out the Southwest and PMT names, correct? I see AMR placing new ambulances on the streets of metro Phoenix with AMR and Life Line graphics. I haven't seen any new ambulances placed in service with Southwest or PMT graphics in at least 2 or 3 years.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Mar 19, 2017)

MeatWagon said:


> AMR is continuing to phase out the Southwest and PMT names, correct? I see AMR placing new ambulances on the streets of metro Phoenix with AMR and Life Line graphics. I haven't seen any new ambulances placed in service with Southwest or PMT graphics in at least 2 or 3 years.



The operations are still there but all the branding is AMR or lifeline now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

